# Router Not Available



## candycanegirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi - I have just moved into a new apartment (wireless already set up) and I can't connect. It goes through the process but stops at Local Only. After doing diagnostics it keeps telling me "Modem or Router is not available." What does that mean??

I am on Vista on an HP Pavilion dv5(?) Notebook .. reset my adapter, IP address, turned on and off the router several times, even downloaded the latest driver from HP. No change.

I do get internet if I plug a cable directly to router so I know the internet is working (and my roommate has no problems with wireless).

I recently moved from the US to Sweden as well - is that a problem? Wireless adapter incompatible or something? Please help! :sigh: Thanks for any advice ray:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

next time you are connected wirelessly do the following;

go a cmd prompt
type ipconfig /all
right mouse click on the top bar of the command window and select edit
choose select all
choose copy
paste into a text doc
transfer to a pc with internet access

paste the file contents into a post here


----------



## candycanegirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Wand3r3r - here is the text you asked for: Any help would be great.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Milena>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HPSETUP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-13-20-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d99:cc1:b8be:b2c7%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 15, 2011 1:02:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 16, 2011 1:02:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221710
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-6F-B8-1A-00-23-8B-4B-50-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-4B-50-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::989:e53d:8ef4:44ed%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 15, 2011 1:04:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 16, 2011 1:04:51 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5d99:cc1:b8be:b2c7%10
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167781259
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-6F-B8-1A-00-23-8B-4B-50-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CC8368DC-2850-4002-A34D-F9971C75C
5B4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7DE5B78B-BB61-4D13-B299-4E69F1742
73F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Milena>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your ipconfig shows you are connected both wired and wirelessly to the same router. In fact your wireless connection was established two minutes before the wired connection was.
Everything looks good for both.

Local only usually indicates no gateway entry but both have it.

Let's try a ipconfig /all with only wireless connected. Thanks


----------

